# Materials for making Vivarium decor?



## Jordz1998 (Dec 27, 2011)

So I want to make the decoration for the inside of my Viv, I'm wandering if Expanding foam and Polystyrene are fine to make a Viv out of (obviously covering it in grout) Help?


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Jordz1998 said:


> So I want to make the decoration for the inside of my Viv, I'm wandering if Expanding foam and Polystyrene are fine to make a Viv out of (obviously covering it in grout) Help?



Have a look on youtube, loads on there


----------



## dream12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jordz1998 said:


> So I want to make the decoration for the inside of my Viv, I'm wandering if Expanding foam and Polystyrene are fine to make a Viv out of (obviously covering it in grout) Help?


*I am pretty sure my friend done this for one of her snakes, looks great! If she has done it then it is definetly safe  

Her user name is 'Roseanna' if you want to ask her about it, she will be more then happy to help! *


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

have a look a ch4dg stuff is uses that all the time....http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ch4dg.html

and all his stuff is fricking awesome


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dino, cheers for the mention.

but to the op yeah there fine to use, check the links in my signiture : victory:


----------

